# Jasper's spring trim



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I did him myself and I'm quite proud of how he's turned out this time  practice makes perfect!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He does look a right rascal though hehehehe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Jasper  
I had to laugh because when I looked at the pics without enlarging them I though - 'wow Jasper has *REALLY* long legs'.... then I enlarged and realized it was actually his white marking on his chest that I had seen as a gap between his legs..... it has been a long day!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Haha, it does 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely Jasper
> I had to laugh because when I looked at the pics without enlarging them I though - 'wow Jasper has *REALLY* long legs'.... then I enlarged and realized it was actually his white marking on his chest that I had seen as a gap between his legs..... it has been a long day!!!


So funny it totally does. I just love jasper. He is adorable. This is a good cut for him.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well done! Jasper looks great!


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

I think he looks great - you did a fantastic job! I hope that one day, I too, can clip my 'poo without making a mess out of him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent job - looks very neat and tidy and he does have rather a naughty glint


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks  As you can see I haven't photographed his back legs! I've yet to perfect them. He's such a wriggle pants. That's tomorrow's job! I do think shedding all that fur has unleashed the pup in him he's full of beans, plus his dad's back from his course so jasper is super happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww he is adorable wee cheeky face !!!youve done a grand job!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks, he looked a right chunk before I clipped him. I was worried he was putting weight on. He's a skinny minnie now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

He's totally scrumptious, with face full of character and charm, well done! I think he looks really grateful too


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ha ha they do look so chunky when they need cut then you realise how little there is of them once they are trimmed !!!Harley rolled in something yuck today so had to have a bath but afterwards he looked all lovely and fluffy he's some boy !!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I keep tomato ketchup in the bathroom, it's a good neutraliser for fox poop. Rub it in for a few mins the rinse and wash in usual shampoo. It's certainly a talking point when friends visit. I'm sure they think I'm partial to chips whilst sat on the loo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We need some fluffy Harley pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ha ha yes a friend told me about the ketchup it definetly works !!the thing was he couldn't have been happier went down with the neck first next minute he was on his back and so happy looking  dogs will be dogs I suppose !!!yes I need to post some recent pics I always take my phone with me and have loads on it but I use my iPad for this site so need to figure out how to send the pics  I am not very technical x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you have an iPhone or android phone. My pics taken on my iphone go to cloud so I can access them from my iPad and work mac! I used to have a fox poop kit in the car - an old single duvet cover to wrap round him to pick him up and baby wipes so I could remove as much as possible  the things you do haha x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Super happy is super good. He looks fab. You can see his personality brimming through those gorgeous eyes and that cheeky grin. 

Here's my two. Pre groom.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jasper does look cheeky cute in those pics.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww jasper they both looked just like before his clip! I do miss his snuggly fur though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well luckily I was just walking back to the house I dread to think what state the car would have been in lolthe duvet is a good tip I will remember that ! It is an android phone I have Samsung Galaxy remember I am only a mum !!it's my two daughters who have the I phones


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

